# Recommendations for instructional guitar dvd's/books?



## Drache713 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I'm looking to learn more things and try to increase my speed and better my technique/form, right now I have John Petrucci's Rock Discipline DVD and Jeff Loomis' Super Shred Guitar Master Class DVD, and 7-string guitar by Andy Martin book. Anybody else have any must-have recommendations or suggestions for instructional dvd/books to pick up?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 25, 2009)

I recommend MAB's dvd speed kills lessons....

I learned a lots by watching them 

http://www.angelo.com/html/dvds_videos.html


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

Paul Gilbert - Intense Rock 1 & 2
Rusty Cooley - Art of Picking or Shred Guitar Manifesto

Not video's but Creative Guitar 1 & 2 by Guthrie Govan are excellent.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 26, 2009)

Troy Stetina's 'Speed Mechanics For Lead Guitar' book
Brett Garsed's 'Rock Guitar Improvisation'
Frank Gambale's 'Speed Picking' book
John Strange's 'Riff Training'
Santiago Dobles' 'Shut Up And Play'


----------



## RiffRaff (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone looking to improve their picking accuracy and speed really should pickup Paul Gilbert's Intense Rock vol.1 and 2. His 'Terrifying Guitar Trip" is a excellent video as well 

I strongly recommend Marty Friedman's 'Melodic Control' video as well. Its focus isn't really on building technical chops but more so of building your phrasing chops and note choice. It did wonders for my playing


----------



## S-O (Apr 26, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Troy Stetina's 'Speed Mechanics For Lead Guitar' book
> Brett Garsed's 'Rock Guitar Improvisation'
> Frank Gambale's 'Speed Picking' book
> John Strange's 'Riff Training'
> *Santiago Dobles' 'Shut Up And Play'*



This, plus some other good'ns from CFH, like Rusty's (already mentioned above), Todd Duane's, Shane Gobson's, Derryl Gabel's (he has a lot), Terry Syrek's is pretty cool if you are looking for something other than just licks, and my favorite: Derek Taylor, he has 3 things on CFH, only one is a Vid, which has sub-par quality, but contains awesomeness from start to end, and 2 CD's with licks/concepts.

Buy them


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Mike Campese's CFH stuff is pretty good as well.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 28, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Troy Stetina's 'Speed Mechanics For Lead Guitar' book


 
 The alternate picking and sweeping sections of this book did a lot for my technique.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 28, 2009)

I wish i'd brought my copy of Speed Mechanics with me (It's at my parent's place). Never used it much, but i'm trying to improve my alternate picking chops and this book would have made things easier for me.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 28, 2009)

Its a book I had ages ago and thankfully was able to find again recently - as with so many books of that type I'm sure the .pdf's are floating around ^^

Edit - after checking out ALL of the above (heh) the two that stand out are Brett Garsed's and Shane's - I'll definately be parting with my hard-earned cash for those as soon as I have it spare.


----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 28, 2009)

Creative Guitar 2 by Guthrie Govan (this guy is amazing plus it has a lesson on eight finger tapping) and Hybrid Picking for guitar by Gustavo Assis Brasil


----------



## Bound (Apr 30, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Troy Stetina's 'Speed Mechanics For Lead Guitar' book
> Brett Garsed's 'Rock Guitar Improvisation'
> Frank Gambale's 'Speed Picking' book
> John Strange's 'Riff Training'
> Santiago Dobles' 'Shut Up And Play'



SMfLG really helped my playing a ton! Excellent book. I still use a lot of the exercises as warm-ups.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

The Advancing Guitarist - Mick Goodrick.

Staggeringly useful book by a Berklee alumni that contains _years_ worth of material. Aimed at the advanced level of guitarist for the most part but has a lot thats accessible to less refined players.

Modern Chord Progressions - Ted Greene.

Just awesome. Voicings, progressions, hints on memorising chords and their useage....if there's only ever one chord book you buy, make it this one.


----------



## Excalibur (May 1, 2009)

Honest question, why do you want to increase your speed?


----------



## Drache713 (May 1, 2009)

Because I want to become a better lead player, and yes speed isn't everything but if I one day want to get to be even half of Loomis/Petrucci levels then speed is absolutely key. I feel my right hand is pretty good with speed/accuracy and everything, but my left hand needs a lot of work.


----------



## Excalibur (May 2, 2009)

Drache713 said:


> Because I want to become a better lead player, and yes speed isn't everything but if I one day want to get to be even half of Loomis/Petrucci levels then speed is absolutely key. I feel my right hand is pretty good with speed/accuracy and everything, but my left hand needs a lot of work.


That's fair enough, I'd send you some of the Guthrie books I have in E-format, but I'm not sure if that's allowed.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 2, 2009)

That reminds me, better write a quick overview of them - _definately _two books worth having.


----------



## Excalibur (May 2, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> That reminds me, better write a quick overview of them - _definately _two books worth having.


I can just AIM/MSN/Yahoo them.

I usually try before I buy, like I did with both of those books, I liked them so much that I bought the hard copies


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2009)

Petrucci - Rock Discipline
Gilbert - Paul Gilbert's Terrifying Guitar Trip


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 2, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I can just AIM/MSN/Yahoo them.
> 
> I usually try before I buy, like I did with both of those books, I liked them so much that I bought the hard copies



I already have them amigo, but thanks for the offer. I'm trying to do a lot of reviews of instructional material in http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...4840-reviews-of-instructional-dvds-books.html but there's a lot to do yet and its hard to tell if people find it valuable or not


----------

